# Diana gifting Ironwood Dresser DIY



## Anson (Apr 17, 2020)

Diana is crafting the coveted Ironwood Dresser. If interested I would appreciate NMT or Bell tips 
Will try to get as many people in as possible!

Thank you for reading!


----------



## LemonadeQT (Apr 17, 2020)

I would love to visit!


----------



## Jhin (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd be interested in visiting!


----------



## maefuwafuwa (Apr 17, 2020)

may i come?


----------



## Story (Apr 17, 2020)

I would love to come. ^^


----------



## kikotoot (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd love to visit!


----------



## Capablanca (Apr 17, 2020)

Can I swing by ?


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 17, 2020)

Interested!


----------



## brangein (Apr 17, 2020)

Love to visit, will tip thanks!


----------



## magicbean (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd like to visit please!


----------



## dev1l (Apr 17, 2020)

i would love to vist!


----------



## iovis (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## AutomationAir (Apr 17, 2020)

I’d like to come by if there’s room


----------



## toonafeesh (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd like to come if it's still going! I can tip in bells :>


----------



## Momo15 (Apr 17, 2020)

If you're still doing this, may I come by as well?


----------



## Jhin (Apr 17, 2020)

Seems this person moved to Nook's Cranny and is only responding there, you guys should probably head over there and post if you still want this particular recipe.


----------



## Applebunny (Apr 17, 2020)

May I come if there’s room?


----------



## Story (Apr 17, 2020)

Jhin said:


> Seems this person moved to Nook's Cranny and is only responding there, you guys should probably head over there and post if you still want this particular recipe.


Thank you for this.


----------



## Starlightt (Apr 17, 2020)

N.m


----------



## Sobia (Apr 17, 2020)

can i come if you have space?


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 17, 2020)

id like to visit if she's still crafting, please ^^


----------



## Divinityy (Apr 17, 2020)

hi! id love to come if theyre still crafting c:


----------



## No2Zipper (Apr 17, 2020)

I would love to come!


----------



## katielizzabeth (Apr 17, 2020)

I would like to come, bringing bells or NMT of course


----------



## Cinnamom (Apr 17, 2020)

Would love the chance to visit! I am Konomi from Dango.


----------



## Elphie (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi! Could I please drop by?


----------



## nekomee (Apr 17, 2020)

is this still open?


----------



## pinkx2 (Apr 17, 2020)

I would love to come if its still going...


----------



## Cinnamom (Apr 18, 2020)

Would love the chance to attend if it is still going on! I am Konomi from Dango Island.


----------



## Nophica (Apr 18, 2020)

Would love to come grab this if I can! <3 Will bring NMT!


----------



## 1ch1n0s3 (Apr 18, 2020)

i would love to visit!


----------



## Aarrianna (Apr 18, 2020)

Are they still crafting?


----------



## Lumbridge (Apr 18, 2020)

OP made this thread about 6-7 hours ago, I doubt their villager is still crafting.


----------



## Keke (Apr 18, 2020)

Can i come?

Ah yea, nevermind. ^


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 18, 2020)

Nvm


----------



## Robertoh123456 (Apr 18, 2020)

Can i come please


----------

